# Christmas Specials



## johnson1995 (Sep 26, 2008)

Was looking to get the wife Sirius for Christmas. Has anybody heard of any possible Christmas specials?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

BestBuy has a discount when you buy a receiver and a $50 Sirius Gift Card - $10 for Stratus 4/5, $20 for others). Costco has the Sportster 4 (mono screen version of Sportster 5) for $99 and it includes both car and home kits.  I have a Sportster 4 in my office and it’s great. I just bought the Costco kit for my parents.


----------

